# Looking for TJet/A/FX Tyco/Atlas/Faller parts, bodies



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Guys, I'm looking for some parts for TJets, A/FX, TycoPro, Atlas, etc. - chrome, wings, runner bods and service parts and other stuff. Prefer original vintage, but will consider repro. Please contact me off-list if you have any of them you'd like sell, trade, or unload. Prefer to trade since I'm out of work right now. 
_*** If you need any Faller chrome for the Taunus or Diplomat, I have some, and also some NOS Faller pancake chassis parts and NOS Continental tyres. ***Anyone need Lionel chassis lead weights?_
*TycoPro, TycoS:*
-Chaparral/McLaren M8B wings
-Tyco S 68 Vette glass(TTop) interior and chrome, or bodies
-Drag VW runner bods - missing stinger, shaved rear wells, yellow or other colors too...
-VW Funny Car Curvehuggers - chrome/lime and Yellow/Org. and Tycopro
-440X2 Ligier F1 rear wing(yeah, still need it...)
-Curvehugger 55 Nomad runner bodies, green w/flames and tilt-front, will consider 440X2s... 
-TycoProII wheels and the chrome Curvehugger supertrick-type wheels and tires...
-TycoPro front/rear tires - original w/GoodYear on them and black silicones
-TycoPro front guides/wipers

*Faller/ Atlas:*
-VW and Porsche 956 bumpers
-Cadillac chrome, roof, conv. glass/interiors
-Cadillac runners or bodies missing stuff
-VW runners or missing stuff
-Faller Chassis - new/used, incomplete and parts
-Atlas Mustang and Corvette bodies and chrome pieces
-Atlas chrome wheels - both star type and TJet-style wheels/tires
****Have a ton of early Atlas parts for trade too! (grey wheel chassis)* 

*A/FX*
-Super Magna Traction chassis - new/used/incomplete
-blue drag A/FX armatures and blue/yellow A/FX hop-up magnets(AKA SuperII magnets) used loose OK, reasonable price please. $4 each/pr?
-Ryder truck/Jeep/Fall Guy chassis with the big tire/slot mag wheels - used/incomplete
-Chrome Road Runner front bumper(#30 MagnaSonic)
-#30 Road Runner & #21 Javelin Magna Sonic bodies, used/missing chrome - but decent 
-Baja Bug front lights & rear engine
-McLaren/Ferrari Can Am wings
-GMC Astro chrome
-56 Ford pickup stacks
-55 Bel Air Gasser rear chrome, scoop
-Nomad rear and front chrome
-72 Matador front chrome
-Cuda funnycar rear chrome
-Vega Van Gasser rear chrome
-Pinto Funnycar rear chrome
-Vega Funnycar(4 gear) and Corvette F/C blowers
-Datsun 240Z, 55 Bel Air and Corvette A/P runner bods, uncut, cracks OK 
*-A/FX Wheels -* 
-early gen chrome and satin chrome - used OK if in decent shape not too worn. 
-XLerator & XLeratorII front/rear, 
-white Super Magnatraction, 
-A/FX Big Ryder wheels/tires, 
-Turbine spoke(like on the 57 Vette, Firebirds), 
-Minilite type(on the Porsche Carrera, Ford Escorts), want white ones, used OK
-Stocker Steelies(like on the Mercury Stocker, Magna Sonics), 
-5 slot mags(Specialty- aka 4 gear - fronts and Jeep, Fall Guy, tractor trailer),​So, basically I'll consider anything new or used, but the ho-hum M/T 5 spokes

*TJet:*
-Mack truck stake bed and stakes, prefer green
-Mack truck bodies missing stuff like bed, dump body, stakes - decent shape, not cut
-Tow truck bods missing stuff
-_*Drivers, and heads*_
-Chaparral wings
-Jag XKE rear bumpers
-VW bumpers, esp.rears and glass
-Toronado rear bumper
-Cougar rear
-*Mustangs:* runner bodies and
-Conv boot and glass
-turquoise HT roof
-yellow 2+2 roof
-yellow HT roof
-red 2+2 roof
-red HT roof
-green HT roof​- TBird Sports Roadster glass and chrome
-Mako rear chrome
-67 Galaxie XL500 chrome/glass
-Charger chrome
-AMX glass
-Tuff Ones Dune buggy body 

Thanks!
Gene


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Gene...RE: Lionel chassis slugs.

Try member "Parkrndl". Rick may be lookin for some of those.

He's kinda been absent without leave for a while. He also didnt make Coach's "Where the heck are these guys?" list of earlier this year.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That's one heck of a list!  rr


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*In need of a few small parts... (-;*



thunderjetgene said:


> Hey Guys, I'm looking for some parts for TJets, A/FX, TycoPro, Atlas, etc. - chrome, wings, runner bods and service parts and other stuff. Prefer original vintage, but will consider repro. Please contact me off-list if you have any of them you'd like sell, trade, or unload. Prefer to trade since I'm out of work right now.
> _*** If you need any Faller chrome for the Taunus or Diplomat, I have some, and also some NOS Faller pancake chassis parts and NOS Continental tyres. ***Anyone need Lionel chassis lead weights?_
> *TycoPro, TycoS:*
> -Chaparral/McLaren M8B wings
> ...


Thanks for the lengthy read guys!


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

*need a few small partz...( -;*

Just reposting this again to see if I get any bites. It's a bit of a long read...
Please reply back to my email, [email protected]


thunderjetgene said:


> Hey Guys, I'm looking for some parts for TJets, A/FX, TycoPro, Atlas, etc. - chrome, wings, runner bods and service parts and other stuff. Prefer original vintage, but will consider repro. Please contact me off-list if you have any of them you'd like sell, trade, or unload. Prefer to trade since I'm out of work right now.
> _*** If you need any Faller chrome for the Taunus or Diplomat, I have some, and also some NOS Faller pancake chassis parts and NOS Continental tyres. ***Anyone need Lionel chassis lead weights?_
> *TycoPro, TycoS:*
> -Chaparral/McLaren M8B wings
> ...


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

UMmmmmmmmmmm,,  shouldn't this thread be in swap and sell???


----------

